# Carvewright now available at lowes



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

CARVEWRIGHT NOW AVAILABLE AT LOWES! 














STORE DEMONSTRATIONS THIS WEEKEND

Beginning this weekend in Pennsylvania, LHR Technologies will be demonstrating their woodcarving system in Lowe's stores throughout the continental United States. CarveWright representatives will be available in over 70 Lowe's store locations between now and the end of January giving customers a close up preview of just how easy it is for anyone to create beautiful woodcarvings. 

_See on line demo below_
See detailed listing of upcoming demonstrations at www.carvewright.com/lowes <http://www.carvewright.com/lowes> .

Lowe's will carry The CarveWright Woodworking System as a special order item in all stores. It will also be available on the Lowe's website at www.lowes.com <http://www.lowes.com> .

Check out the demonstration schedule below for November. We'll be demonstrating in Pennsylvania, West Virginia, Upstate New York, and Vermont.

Sat., Nov.1 9 am Lowe's 1010 100 Commons Drive, Dubois, PA 15801 (814) 372-8640
Sat., Nov. 1 2 pm Lowe's 2355 104 Valley Vista Drive, State College, PA 16803 (814) 321-9130
Sun., Nov. 2 9 am Lowe's 446 1707 McMahon Rd., Altoona, PA 16602 (814) 941-6000
Sun., Nov. 2 2 pm Lowe's 175 630 Solomon Run Rd., Johnstown, PA 15904 (814) 535-1212
Sat., Nov. 8 9 am Lowe's 1805 40 Clarksburg Rd., Buckhannon, WV 26201 (304) 878-1000
Sat., Nov. 8 2 pm Lowe's 1641 494 Emily Drive, Clarksburg, WV 26301 (304) 624-7071
Sun., Nov. 9 9 am Lowe's 1671 9595 Mall Road, Morgantown, WV 26501 (304) 983-3100
Sun., Nov. 9 2 pm Lowe's 567 901 Venture Dr., Morgantown, WV 26508 (304) 296-4658
Sat., Nov. 15 9 am Lowe's 1581 900 Five Mile Line Rd., Webster, NY 14580 (585) 787-7900
Sat., Nov. 15 2 pm Lowe's 2668 1605 Macedon Parkway, Macedon, NY 14502 (315) 903-9962
Sun., Nov. 16 9 am Lowe's 1817 4200 Recreation Dr., Canadaigua, NY 14424 (585) 919-3300
Sun., Nov. 16 2 pm Lowe's 645 2350 Market Place Dr., Rochester, NY 14632 (585) 424-1340
Sat., Nov. 22 9 am Lowe's 1195 39 Centre Dr., Plattsburgh, NY 12901 (518) 561-6517
Sat., Nov. 22 2 pm Lowe's 1913 189 Hannaford Dr., South Burlington, VT (802) 318-9052
Sun., Nov. 23 9 am Lowe's 641 251 Quaker Rd., Queensbury, NY 12804 (518) 798-9050
Sun., Nov. 23 2 pm Lowe's 560 10 Lowe's Dr., Saratoga Springs, NY 12866 (518) 583-3777

For more information regarding LHR Technologies or CarveWright Woodworking System, please contact 713-473-6545 or visit the website at www.carvewright.com <http://www.carvewright.com> . Canadian inquiries should call 1-888-874 8661 or visit their future website at http://www.carvewright.ca <http://www.carvewright.ca> .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bj

They had a strong demonstration at the wood show in Moncton last week. They seem to be hungry, and really promoting their machine. 

The manager Bill of Busy Bee Tools in Dartmouth picked me up some information on it when he was there. 

Seems like a good little machine.  The price is not bad as well, but at the moment our dollar is hanging about $.80 to your dollar,,,, Hum!


----------

